# Summer Breeze



## Julie (Jun 26, 2010)

I am playing around with a wine that I decided to call Summer Breeze. I made a similar one that I had called Tropical Breeze and it turned out to be a great hit so I thought this one should also.


So far this stuff really taste good, I do believe it is going to be a great summer wine.


Here is the recipe:


5 1/2# Strawberrries, sliced
4 1/2# peaches, sliced
4 1/2# mangos, sliced
5 1/2# pineapples, chunks

water to the 4.5 imp. gallon mark
sugar to bring must to approx. 1.080, I used 7# of sugar
1 1/8 tsp k-meta
acid blend to .675%, I used 7 tbs
1 tbs peptic enzyme

place fruit in straining bags, heat water and sugar then add. add peptic enzyme. when cool squeeze bag. leave sit for 24 hours. add acid blend and k-meta leave sit another 24 hours squeeze bag a couple times a day. pitch yeast. I left the bag of fruit in for another day because the fruit wasn't mushy enough for me. take fruit bag out and if need to add enough water to 5 gallon mark. I will leave this sit, stirring daily, until 1.010 then rack to carboy


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome,
[email protected]@KS like a nice wine comming


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2010)

That sounds really good. I hope you have some tropical breeze left for the july party.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2010)

OK, whats with the Imp. gallons?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 27, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhhh, Julie may be British wade


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2010)

NAH... She's from PA


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2010)

wade said:


> OK, whats with the Imp. gallons?




Well how do I know if you actually read my recipe if I don't thow something like that in, huh?


Actually with the bag of fruit that is going to come out, I use that mark on the primary. When I take the bag of fruit out of the primary the must is usually down to 5 gallons, this time I had to add another quart of water after I took the fruit bag out.


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2010)

tepe said:


> NAH... She's from PA




That's right. See Wade, Tom recognized my Pittsburg accent.


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2010)

WE know everything... LOL
NOT


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 30, 2010)

The summer breeze sounds great but I have 1 question. Why would you not leave the strainer bag of fruit in the primary until it is ready to rack into the carboy at s.g.1.010????


----------



## Julie (Jun 30, 2010)

I take the bag out when I have everything squeezed out of it. When I take it out there is really nothing left but abag ofpulp. At this point I don't see the need to keep it in there. But I'm sure you could keep it in there until you rack.


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 30, 2010)

OK, Julie. Thanks. I don't squeeze the bag when I make fruit wine. I just punch it down a couple of times a day. I guess it's whatever turns you on!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL, that is true.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

Well NOW we know what tuens Julie on...


----------



## boozinsusan (Aug 23, 2010)

Is it getting hot in here?


----------

